# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Outdoors Quick Tips Video

## Wingman

Here's the first video in the series called Outdoors Quick Tips. Today were talking Nalgene bottles and some of it's uses in a budget backpacking bushcraft kit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9W4sjm8M9yA

----------

